# Wife had a miscarriage, she cheated, getting divorced follow up 3



## mike2012

I know ive Been in contact with some of you and it's been awhile, thought I'd say hello. Had some therapy, turns out my wonderful wife is a closet ****. She has been making porn of herself, had a guy in my house, was talking to others, and told me get over it, I'm divorcing her and keeping my home, she is buying her own and I'm losing my stepchildren. Not much else to say, I'm trying to keep positive. Trying to get back into the gym, getting boat ready, I plan on renovating house some, maybe get a second job for awhile. Lord knows, she still lives in the house with me so life is on autopilot and plain depressing. I'll say this, when things like this happen, u find put quickly who ur friends are and who aren't. I've got friends and family that couldn't be replaced if god himself tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Well that sounds pretty definative. I hope you can get through the divorce quickly and move on with your life.


----------



## Complexity

Wow is all I can say really.

You never really know someone do you.


----------



## apoc

Damn. I honestly do applaud how you handled that information friend. If I were in your shoes and walked in on it, I'd go berserk, but even just hearing about it probably still would've.

I say take your new found time and energy and like you said, be creative, be productive, live life for you. I know nothing motivates me like rage (as its counterbalance, love, seems to be hugely void from my existence); best of luck.


----------



## jameskimp

I applaud your efforts. Dump her as quickly as you can and start over. She isn't worth it. Good luck!


----------

